# DNP and IF and Fasted cardio.



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if there was any benefit of intermittent fasting when on DNP or fasted cardio when on DNP??

Or does none of this matter because you will lose fat anyway if eating properly?

Would like to hear opinions/experiences


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

You may struggle to do either, it's very easy to start going hypo on dnp.

I get it sometimes when I run it if I don't eat as soon as I get up so I wouldn't want to try training without food.


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah that's exactly what I was thinking myself. I just want to still maximise fat loss as much as I can and I'm so used to IF now


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wouldn't recommend it on DNP for reasons mentioned already above. You will lose a shed load of fat anyway


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Wouldn't too much what you do on DNP just makes sure your diet is in check most vital thing, you have the supps needed for it and are training a bit, don't worry whether it's hiit, fasted, any sort of any special cardio, just ensure your working out Cardio/weights and your diet is top notch as you want to get the most from it, no point taking it and eating loads of calories


----------

